# Best adapter size for A8 Flat 5's on a MK4?



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Please help me choose the best adapters - 5x112 to 5x100 for a set of 18x8.5 A8 Flat 5's.
I want them to look like this on my mk4 GTI.


















Thank you


- Bocesco


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Just recently added to the site, check out list of new adapters to bolt those 5x112 wheels up!

5x100 To 5x112 Wheel Adapter Pair - 20mm



Andy


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Looks sharp on that Golf.


----------

